# Fuse Blowing Instantly for Interior Lights



## Cleonard (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello GTO family. I just purchased a 2004 Pontiac GTO. I have no interior lights whatsoever in the car. After further investigating, the fuse was blown for the interior lights. After installing a new fuse, it instantly popped. From this I have learned there must be a short somewhere inside the system. Has anyone had this happen to them before? Are there common short locations for these cars?

Thanks


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Which fuse, specifically, is blowing, by its number and Label in the Fuse Block?
Do the Dome/Courtesy/Trunk lights work?
Do the Instrument Lighting (Ones the can be dimmed) work?
A fuse is blowing and no interior lights whatsoever are too vague to troubleshoot.

Larry


----------



## Cleonard (Jan 2, 2022)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Which fuse, specifically, is blowing, by its number and Label in the Fuse Block?
> Do the Dome/Courtesy/Trunk lights work?
> Do the Instrument Lighting (Ones the can be dimmed) work?
> A fuse is blowing and no interior lights whatsoever are too vague to troubleshoot.
> ...


It is the interior illumination number 6 in the fuse box. Lights affected are dome light, door lights, center console light, visor lights, and glovebox light. Cluster and A/C lights are working. I have read in another forum that one individual took his car to the dealership for the same issue, apparently his was a short in the drivers side visor.


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

Not sure of your location, but if you're anywhere near Avoca, NY, you should go see South Main Auto Repair, aka EricTheCarGuy, he's a crackerjack at electrical.


----------



## Cleonard (Jan 2, 2022)

An0maly_76 said:


> Not sure of your location, but if you're anywhere near Avoca, NY, you should go see South Main Auto Repair, aka EricTheCarGuy, he's a crackerjack at electrical.


Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately I am in northeast Tennessee.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Cleonard said:


> Hello GTO family. I just purchased a 2004 Pontiac GTO. I have no interior lights whatsoever in the car. After further investigating, the fuse was blown for the interior lights. After installing a new fuse, it instantly popped. From this I have learned there must be a short somewhere inside the system. Has anyone had this happen to them before? Are there common short locations for these cars?
> 
> Thanks


Try removing your interior bulbs one at a time, see if that helps narrow it down. Obviously your bulbs aren't burning. Does that include dash lights? If so maybe light switch.


----------



## Cleonard (Jan 2, 2022)

RMTZ67 said:


> Try removing your interior bulbs one at a time, see if that helps narrow it down. Obviously your bulbs aren't burning. Does that include dash lights? If so maybe light switch.


Dash lights are working. Looks like I might have to go through a bucket worth of fuses


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Cleonard said:


> Dash lights are working. Looks like I might have to go through a bucket worth of fuses


Or you can try it in reverse, . Remove all your bulbs and see if it blows. If not put them in one at a time.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Have you checked the wiring harness for the BCM behind the Glove Box? It is well documented for chaffing and causing grounds.

Larry


----------



## Cleonard (Jan 2, 2022)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Have you checked the wiring harness for the BCM behind the Glove Box? It is well documented for chaffing and causing grounds.
> 
> Larry


I took a quick look at it yesterday, I do see some rubbing into the harness. I plan on taking the wrap off the wires and inspecting the wire. Does the BCM have wires related to the interior lights?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The BCM controls the most of the ones you are having trouble with.
Here's the schematic


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is the Courtesy Light Schematic


----------



## Cleonard (Jan 2, 2022)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> The BCM controls the most of the ones you are having trouble with.
> Here's the schematic


That’s very helpful, thank you. I’ll take a look into it and see what I can find. This is what I seen yesterday


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

+1, I was going to suggest BCM or wiring if there wasn't a separate light control module (some vehicles have them).


----------



## Cleonard (Jan 2, 2022)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> The BCM controls the most of the ones you are having trouble with.
> Here's the schematic


I checked the BCM wires, no wires are exposed. I put electrical tape around the exposed area and put a gasket like material on the metal. Still not sure what’s going on. I suppose trying to remove all the bulbs might be the best approach


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

Removing the bulbs and doing a continuity test between replacements might help you home in on your problem.


----------

